# upcomming doubles tourney.



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

My bro and i are entering a doubles tourney together. I play dark angels and he plays smurfs. These are the 1000pt armies we are fielding together. Feel free to critisise and give some tips

Dark Angels (me)
Belial

1 sqd deathwing termies 2xtlc, 1xth+ss, 1xcf+stormbolter, 1x powerfist,stormbolter+cyclone missile launcher

1sqd deathwing termies 1xtlc, 1xcf+stormbolter, 1xpowersword+stormbolter, 1xth+ss,1xpowerfist+assaultcannon

6 bikes 4upgraded with meltaguns

landspeeder typhoon m/L and multimelta.

Smurfs (bro)

Librarian

1x tac sqd flamer, las cannon(rhino)

1x tac sqd flamer multimelta(rhino)

Dreadnaught with droppod

1x devastator sqd plasma cannon and 2 missile launchers, heavy botler, with 5 marines with bolters.

Predator tank auto cannon storm bolter, and heavy bolter side sponsoons


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Have you considered both playing using the Smurfs rules?

You could just both field Termie's and speeders, and then using Deathwing and Ravenwing models for them. That way you'd have a "DA and XYZ chapter working together" feel, but you wouldn't be getting screwed.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

yeah thought about that. but with using the deathwing as troops we thought it could be an advantage to be able to hold objectives. and by using the ravenwing bikers with the scout rule and teleport homers. we could deepstrike the deathwing on turn one right onto one of the objectives using deathwing assault.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Well guys anyone out there with anymore advice?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Shouldn't this be in the Space Marine Section?


----------



## Jernmajoren (May 5, 2009)

I dont know the DA that well so I cant really say how well those units will do.
As a general rule though I have found with standard marines that attack bikes with MM are better than bikers with mg, mostly because of the added range and the fact that a unit having to get within 6" to be effective tends to end up in vulnerable positions against assault heavy armies.

The devastators should be armed with the same type of weapons as they cant split their fire and mixing weapons results in some of them not being effective creating a loss of effective firepower, if they are in combat squads weapons should be taken in 2s for maximum effectiveness otherwise 4 identical weapons is the optimal way to go.
Other than that I think the combined lists have very few vehicles combined and that makes it easy for your opponents to concentrate fire on the vehicles.
Imo you need a few more - maybe 1 or 2 vehicles preferably with good av ie predators, vindicators or perhaps a LR to force your opponents to spread out their antitank more.
Apart from these mostly general observations its difficult imo to give more concrete advise without knowing how you intend the two armies to work together.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

The way we intend to play is to use the dark angels as the spear tip. The ravenwing bikes have a scout move and teleport homers so we intended to turbo boost the bikes in the scout move then deep strike the termies on turn 1 using the deathwing assault and try to do as much damage as possible then use the ultra marines to back them up with their fire power.

Also if we have to try and hold objectives we intend to deathwing assault the termies on turn one directly onto the objective and use the termies as troops because belial is in the army.

Hope that give you a bit of help in the way we intend to play.


----------



## Jernmajoren (May 5, 2009)

Sounds like a good plan and I think it could work out just great for you.

Only things I think you could do to improve the list would be to find either 2*2 or 4* the same type of weapon for the devastators - ML or PC are usually the best choices because of their range and overall effectiveness.

Apart from that Í dont think much can be changed, without changing the army entirely or affecting your strategy negatively.

Good luck in the tourney. :victory:


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

thanks for the advice. ill look into the devastator tip and try it out.


----------

